# Mounting My Blinky!



## bstout (Sep 6, 2007)

Hi All, I picked up a twirling blinky for my Tundra for use while I'm plowing my driveway up near the highway. It has a magnetic base for sticking it to the top of the truck. In the past I've used these magnetic mounts on CB antennas. They end up scratching the paint despite the fact they have a pad of a sort on the bottom.

Anyone have any idea for making some kind of window mount or something to get the blinky up out of my face while I'm plowing that won't screw up my paint?

Thanks.


----------

